# Lauryl Glucoside for thickening soap



## Mighty Mama (Jul 20, 2017)

I've started dabbling in liquid soaps and am really enjoying the process. I've made a 100% coconut oil soap which works beautifully for household cleaning and one with castor oil and coconut oil to be used shampoo/body wash.  I'm looking for a way to make the liquid soaps thicker and one product that came my way (but for which there is almost no info) is Lauryl Glucoside.  From the research I've done it is a natural surfactant made from coconut oil and sugars.  It is biodegradable and absolutely safe.

One website states:
"Also a “surfactant (cleanser),” this one is formed in the lab by  blending a mixture of alcohols with some simple sugars. The raw  materials come from vegetables or coconut, and the resulting ingredient  has a “zero” hazard rating on the Skin Deep Database."

The person I am buying from says she adds a bit to her liquid soap to thicken it.  I was just wondering if anyone else out there has any experience with this product?  I believe I need to melt it in order to add it to the liquid soap, it looks very much like creamy coconut oil.  IF any of you have used it, what sort of amounts do you recommend I add?  Many thanks!


----------

